# My 14 Week old Cockapoo girl weighed in at 6.9kg!?



## NyaEbony1999 (11 mo ago)

Hey guys, we're new here and I am a first time dog owner. We adopted our little Honey Bee at 7 weeks from a breeder. We met her mommy who was a smaller Cocker Spaniel about 20 pounds and were told her daddy was a Poodle approx 30 pounds. At about 8 weeks Honey Bee was 7 pounds. Now 2 days from 14 weeks she is 15 whole pounds. She just got her last round of shots and she can finally go for walks in a week so maybe thats why she's so dense? When I pet her she feels very skinny... Im just wondering if she is going to outgrow her parents? We feed her really great food (half a cup) 3 times a day. Did anyone else have a big baby?


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

NyaEbony1999 said:


> Hey guys, we're new here and I am a first time dog owner. We adopted our little Honey Bee at 7 weeks from a breeder. We met her mommy who was a smaller Cocker Spaniel about 20 pounds and were told her daddy was a Poodle approx 30 pounds. At about 8 weeks Honey Bee was 7 pounds. Now 2 days from 14 weeks she is 15 whole pounds. She just got her last round of shots and she can finally go for walks in a week so maybe thats why she's so dense? When I pet her she feels very skinny... Im just wondering if she is going to outgrow her parents? We feed her really great food (half a cup) 3 times a day. Did anyone else have a big baby?
> View attachment 131688
> View attachment 131687


Awe she's just beautiful xx my Coco at 5 months was 6.8kg which is 15 lb her mum was small cocker and dad was mini poodle x I'd say Coco is on the small side at 9 kg fully grown now 16 month old x this is Coco now and this is her growth progression X


----------



## NyaEbony1999 (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much this is extremely helpful! Coco is adorable


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

NyaEbony1999 said:


> Thank you so much this is extremely helpful! Coco is adorable


Your welcome honey bees a beautiful colour x


----------

